# Recommend a digital Symphonie Fantastique ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you recommend for a DDD recording of this work?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Itullian said:


> What do you recommend for a DDD recording of this work?
> Thanks :tiphat:


Not sure why you specify DDD - but this one is tops:

Solti/CSO - 6/92, rec live at Salzburg...

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=171777


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Itullian said:


> What do you recommend for a DDD recording of this work?
> Thanks :tiphat:


Like Heck148, it's hard for me to understand why DDD is essential, since there are great recordings by Munch, Monteux, Bernstein, and Barbirolli in fine predigital sound.

That said, Dutoit's Decca DDD recording sounds great, but it's rather tame compared to some of the earlier recordings. Although I haven't heard them, Solti's second live recording and Muti's earlier one with the Philadelphia Orchestra have received pretty glowing reviews.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

DDD? Dutoit/Montréal is pretty much the "classic" among digital recordings. Hard to believe it is 35 years old now.

Colin Davis also made digital recordings with the VPO and the LSO that are worth hearing, which I think complement his earlier, excellent analogue Concertgebouw recording very well.

For a more recent recording, Ticciati/Scottish Chamber Orchestra sounds really refreshing.

On period instruments, I like the drive of François-Xavier Roth and the expressive Jos van Immerseel. Personally I'm not so crazy about Gardiner's or Norrington's.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure about DDD, but this Paray recording from 1959 (!) does it for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Kiki said:


> For a more recent recording, Ticciati/Scottish Chamber Orchestra sounds really refreshing.


Yeah, I like this one a lot too.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Norrington's first recording (HIP) is to be avoided. An example when blindly following a metronome does not get the spirit of the work. Try Munch who really understood it. Not the greatest sound but the performance is blinding.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Not sure about DDD, but this Paray recording from 1959 (!) does it for me.


My favorite. Didn't really get the work until I heard this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2019)

Heck148 said:


> Not sure why you specify DDD - but this one is tops:
> 
> Solti/CSO - 6/92, rec live at Salzburg...
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=171777


As you can see, Itullian has been on here for a while. I doubt seriously he has neglected other older recordings of this well-known work. Probably just wanted a newer digital recording, and is looking for recommendations.

As for me, for newer recordings, I have veered more towards HIP recordings. I like Gardiner's recording on Phillips - the vast majority of my music, though, comes from iTunes, so it is hard to determine from there whether it is a DDD recording.

Munch is still my go-to, though.


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

Not recorded in digital but this one is really impressive transfert
https://www.highdeftapetransfers.co...on-symphony-orchestra-1955-recording-pure-dsd


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Michael Tilton Thomas has a really nice Fantastique in digital sound.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Janowski with the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Great performance, great sonics


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Minkowski* is the only one I like:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Just for the SF, I have a dark horse, Daniele Gatti conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra on the orchestra's RCO Live label, live a great experience and very nicely recorded. Gardiner conducted a miraculous SF last year here, heard it on radio broadcast. He recorded Berlioz with his own orchestra.

My best recommendation for Berlioz is this huge CD box for a bargain, 16 CD's of the recent Berlioz cycle of acclaimed Berlioz hero Coli Davis and LSO, which of course includes a great SF, but you also get Berlioz best works in great shape at a steal:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Interesting video of SF by Concertgebouw orchestra with comments of the conductor, Daniele Gatti.


----------

